# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  احساس افسردگی

## Uncertain

سلام دوستان از بعد عید نمیتونم درست درس بخونم دوران عید اعتکاف رفتم و تقریبا خوب درس خوندم ولی بعدش به خصوص این دو هفته احساس افسردگی دارم همش به روزای خوب گذشته فکر میکنم دلم میخاد گریه کنم و تمرکز ندارم احساس میکنم به پوچی رسیدم منی که اول سال با هدف پزشکی شروع کردم الان سردرگم شدم نمیدونم اصن میتونم تو پزشکی موفق بشم شبا خیلی بد میخابم لطفا اگه کسی راهکاری داره بگه درضمن من استرس چندانی برای کنکور ندارم بیشتر از بعدش میترسم پشت کنکوریم و میانگین تراز کانونمم 6250 هستش... :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## optician

> سلام دوستان از بعد عید نمیتونم درست درس بخونم دوران عید اعتکاف رفتم و تقریبا خوب درس خوندم ولی بعدش به خصوص این دو هفته احساس افسردگی دارم همش به روزای خوب گذشته فکر میکنم دلم میخاد گریه کنم و تمرکز ندارم احساس میکنم به پوچی رسیدم منی که اول سال با هدف پزشکی شروع کردم الان سردرگم شدم نمیدونم اصن میتونم تو پزشکی موفق بشم شبا خیلی بد میخابم لطفا اگه کسی راهکاری داره بگه درضمن من استرس چندانی برای کنکور ندارم بیشتر از بعدش میترسم پشت کنکوریم و میانگین تراز کانونمم 6250 هستش...


چون دختری !

هیچ ربطی به کنکورت نداره ! همین الان شروع کن به خوندن ، موتورت زودی روشن میشه

----------


## Seyed Chester

سلام دوستان اين تاپيك مال چند سال پيشه الان از تو انبار درش اوردم 
؛)
راستش من امسال همينجوري ك براي بقيه عزيزان توضيح دادم چون سال چهارمم عجله اي برا كنكور نداشتم (البته تا اين چن وقت پيش عجله نداشتم الان بشدت عجله دارم :Yahoo (4): )
راستش چون امسال هيچي نخوندم برا كنكور و خانواده هم بشدت جنگ اعصاب راه انداختن بشدت احساس افسردگي ميكنم و همش تحت فشار روحيم براي همون تصميم گرفتم امسالو هر جور شده به هدفم (فيزيوتراپي هر دانشگاهي ) برسم (انشالله) البته خودم اميدي ندارم چون ازمون اينا ثبت نام نكردم برنامه درست دارم ولي روز شمار نيست كه مثلا فلان روز فلان صفحا در حديه ك مثلا شنبه ها زيست دوم و دوشنبه ها زيست سوم و...مشاور هم ندارم بعد حالا اينا همه كنار اين احساس فشار روحي و افسردگي داغونم كرده حتي بعضي موقه ها فكر خودكشي ! به ذهنم ميرسه خلاصه ...ميخواستم ببينم اينجور چيزا با توجه به موقعيت سنيمون و شرايط كنكور طبيعيه يا من مشكلم جديه؟ و اينكه بنظرتون چيكار كنم واسه قبولي امسال راهي هست اصلا ؟ با توجه به اين ك درسامم خيلي بالا نيس ...تو تاپيكاي ديگه گفتم م ٢٠ ساعت ميخوام بخونم ولي ديدم واقعا از توانم خارجه ...ممنون ميشم اگ راهنماييم كنين :Yahoo (19):

----------


## reyhanam

> سلام دوستان اين تاپيك مال چند سال پيشه الان از تو انبار درش اوردم 
> ؛)
> راستش من امسال همينجوري ك براي بقيه عزيزان توضيح دادم چون سال چهارمم عجله اي برا كنكور نداشتم (البته تا اين چن وقت پيش عجله نداشتم الان بشدت عجله دارم)
> راستش چون امسال هيچي نخوندم برا كنكور و خانواده هم بشدت جنگ اعصاب راه انداختن بشدت احساس افسردگي ميكنم و همش تحت فشار روحيم براي همون تصميم گرفتم امسالو هر جور شده به هدفم (فيزيوتراپي هر دانشگاهي ) برسم (انشالله) البته خودم اميدي ندارم چون ازمون اينا ثبت نام نكردم برنامه درست دارم ولي روز شمار نيست كه مثلا فلان روز فلان صفحا در حديه ك مثلا شنبه ها زيست دوم و دوشنبه ها زيست سوم و...مشاور هم ندارم بعد حالا اينا همه كنار اين احساس فشار روحي و افسردگي داغونم كرده حتي بعضي موقه ها فكر خودكشي ! به ذهنم ميرسه خلاصه ...ميخواستم ببينم اينجور چيزا با توجه به موقعيت سنيمون و شرايط كنكور طبيعيه يا من مشكلم جديه؟ و اينكه بنظرتون چيكار كنم واسه قبولي امسال راهي هست اصلا ؟ با توجه به اين ك درسامم خيلي بالا نيس ...تو تاپيكاي ديگه گفتم م ٢٠ ساعت ميخوام بخونم ولي ديدم واقعا از توانم خارجه ...ممنون ميشم اگ راهنماييم كنين


من یه چیز میگم.
به نظرت اگه یه تیر داشته باشی و تنها فرصت ولش میکنی؟ یا امتحانش میکنی؟
به نشدن فک نکن.
همه الان بی حالن.ولی کاری نمیشه کرد.بخون که بزنی جلو از کسایی که فس فس میکنن
کار نشد نداره اگه بخوای. الان کلی روز وقت داری. خوب استفاده کن ازش.
همش پای کتاب باش.
به هدفت فک کن.
به لبخند مادرت.
منم همچین عالی نیستم ولی حیفه الان ول کنیم!!
شاید شد!
مگه از اینده خبر داریم؟ نه! پس امتحانش میکنیم.
موفق باشید.

----------


## va6hid

> سلام دوستان اين تاپيك مال چند سال پيشه الان از تو انبار درش اوردم 
> ؛)
> راستش من امسال همينجوري ك براي بقيه عزيزان توضيح دادم چون سال چهارمم عجله اي برا كنكور نداشتم (البته تا اين چن وقت پيش عجله نداشتم الان بشدت عجله دارم)
> راستش چون امسال هيچي نخوندم برا كنكور و خانواده هم بشدت جنگ اعصاب راه انداختن بشدت احساس افسردگي ميكنم و همش تحت فشار روحيم براي همون تصميم گرفتم امسالو هر جور شده به هدفم (فيزيوتراپي هر دانشگاهي ) برسم (انشالله) البته خودم اميدي ندارم چون ازمون اينا ثبت نام نكردم برنامه درست دارم ولي روز شمار نيست كه مثلا فلان روز فلان صفحا در حديه ك مثلا شنبه ها زيست دوم و دوشنبه ها زيست سوم و...مشاور هم ندارم بعد حالا اينا همه كنار اين احساس فشار روحي و افسردگي داغونم كرده حتي بعضي موقه ها فكر خودكشي ! به ذهنم ميرسه خلاصه ...ميخواستم ببينم اينجور چيزا با توجه به موقعيت سنيمون و شرايط كنكور طبيعيه يا من مشكلم جديه؟ و اينكه بنظرتون چيكار كنم واسه قبولي امسال راهي هست اصلا ؟ با توجه به اين ك درسامم خيلي بالا نيس ...تو تاپيكاي ديگه گفتم م ٢٠ ساعت ميخوام بخونم ولي ديدم واقعا از توانم خارجه ...ممنون ميشم اگ راهنماييم كنين


مشکلت جدیه ، خودکشی کن :/

----------


## va6hid

پ.ن: بعد کنکور چرا همین الان وقتشه :/ بزن چاقوی اولو:/

----------


## Seyed Chester

> پ.ن: بعد کنکور چرا همین الان وقتشه :/ بزن چاقوی اولو:/


ميخوام ببينم كنكورو چه ميكنم اگ نتيجه خوب بود ك خودكشي نميكنم اخه :/

----------


## va6hid

> ميخوام ببينم كنكورو چه ميكنم اگ نتيجه خوب بود ك خودكشي نميكنم اخه :/


حیفه ، اون موقع فایده نداره ، این تنُ سالم نبر تو گور ، الان بزن

----------


## Mysterious

> سلام دوستان اين تاپيك مال چند سال پيشه الان از تو انبار درش اوردم 
> ؛)
> راستش من امسال همينجوري ك براي بقيه عزيزان توضيح دادم چون سال چهارمم عجله اي برا كنكور نداشتم (البته تا اين چن وقت پيش عجله نداشتم الان بشدت عجله دارم)
> راستش چون امسال هيچي نخوندم برا كنكور و خانواده هم بشدت جنگ اعصاب راه انداختن بشدت احساس افسردگي ميكنم و همش تحت فشار روحيم براي همون تصميم گرفتم امسالو هر جور شده به هدفم (فيزيوتراپي هر دانشگاهي ) برسم (انشالله) البته خودم اميدي ندارم چون ازمون اينا ثبت نام نكردم برنامه درست دارم ولي روز شمار نيست كه مثلا فلان روز فلان صفحا در حديه ك مثلا شنبه ها زيست دوم و دوشنبه ها زيست سوم و...مشاور هم ندارم بعد حالا اينا همه كنار اين احساس فشار روحي و افسردگي داغونم كرده حتي بعضي موقه ها فكر خودكشي ! به ذهنم ميرسه خلاصه ...ميخواستم ببينم اينجور چيزا با توجه به موقعيت سنيمون و شرايط كنكور طبيعيه يا من مشكلم جديه؟ و اينكه بنظرتون چيكار كنم واسه قبولي امسال راهي هست اصلا ؟ با توجه به اين ك درسامم خيلي بالا نيس ...تو تاپيكاي ديگه گفتم م ٢٠ ساعت ميخوام بخونم ولي ديدم واقعا از توانم خارجه ...ممنون ميشم اگ راهنماييم كنين


خودکشی چرا آخه؟:/
کنکور مگه غوله؟
چن‌تا سواله روتینه همش ما غولش میکنم
فیزیو شهرستان راحت میتونی قبول بشی اگه توپ بخونی حالا 20 ساعت نه همون 14 تا 16 مفید چخبره 20 ساعت :Yahoo (21): 
با این احساس درسم نمیشه خوند پ بهش فک نکن به آینده ام فک نکن کی میتونه آینده رو پیشگویی کنه؟
فقط بخون بیخیاله رتبه بگو میخوام یاد بگیرم اینجوری واقعا تمرکزت میره بالا و درسا رو جمع و جور میکنی 
یچیزیم هست میگه کَر شو در برابر کسایی که میگن نمیتونی
یه روز امتحانش کن قول میدم جواب بده :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Seyed Chester

> خودکشی چرا آخه؟:/
> کنکور مگه غوله؟
> چن‌تا سواله روتینه همش ما غولش میکنم
> فیزیو شهرستان راحت میتونی قبول بشی اگه توپ بخونی حالا 20 ساعت نه همون 14 تا 16 مفید چخبره 20 ساعت
> با این احساس درسم نمیشه خوند پ بهش فک نکن به آینده ام فک نکن کی میتونه آینده رو پیشگویی کنه؟
> فقط بخون بیخیاله رتبه بگو میخوام یاد بگیرم اینجوری واقعا تمرکزت میره بالا و درسا رو جمع و جور میکنی 
> یچیزیم هست میگه کَر شو در برابر کسایی که میگن نمیتونی
> یه روز امتحانش کن قول میدم جواب بده


سپاس از راهنماييتون

----------


## maryam2015

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط va6hid




حیفه ، اون موقع فایده نداره ، این تنُ سالم نبر تو گور ، الان بزن


اعوذ بالله من الشیطان الرجیم*

----------


## Defne

احساس بد افسردگی بیشتر بخاطر کمبود ویتامین bو d هستش به خصوص در خانوم ها

بعدم ادم خودش باید به خودش کمک کنه نشستن و غمبرک زدن هیچ فایده ای نداره 
همیشه راهی هست :Yahoo (79):

----------

